# Cleveland, TN: 2 year old male B/T



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Posted to my facebook page:

Dog #988 Kennel 9
German Shepherd, black and tan, male, 2 years old
Found on I-75 @ Exit 20 w/ chain collar 
Available 1/2

... Understand that this animal is on death row and there is a very small window of time during which this animal can be rescued. If you want to save this animal, you must do so now. Your first step should be to contact us so that we can let animal control know that this pet has a place to go and should not be killed when the pound opens in the morning. This animal is not in the custody of Cleveland for a No Kill City. This animal is being held at Cleveland (TN) Animal Control, a municipal pound in Bradley County, Tenn. Cleveland for a No Kill City will assist any approved rescue in getting dogs and cats from the pound and into their programs. Rescues with which we work must spay/neuter all pets before they are released to adopters. There are no pull fees for approved rescues. For individual adopters, if you wish to make this animal part of your family, Cleveland Animal Control has a $50 adoption fee. This adoption fee will include spay/neuter of your pet, vaccinations and additional services. You can contact Cleveland for a No Kill City through this Facebook page, by email at [email protected] or by phone at (423) 464-6070


~KRISTIN


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry, I couldn't figure out how to add the picture. Cleveland Animal Control is listed on Petfinder, but there are no pets listed for adoption on their page, so the best way to get more info is probably to contact the Cleveland for a No Kill City group--I think they're the ones who go in and take pictures.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Do you have help yet???


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Bi/color needs help!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

maybe black, but those back legs might stick you.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

You are the kind of person I would like to meet, face to face!!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's a pic...from the face book page, good looking boy.














balakai said:


> Sorry, I couldn't figure out how to add the picture. Cleveland Animal Control is listed on Petfinder, but there are no pets listed for adoption on their page, so the best way to get more info is probably to contact the Cleveland for a No Kill City group--I think they're the ones who go in and take pictures.


----------

